# Bumps on head



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

Yesterday I noticed that oscars head between his ears looked bumpy. When I rub my hand on his head I can feel little lumps. I've booked a vet appointment for this afternoon to get it checked out but wondered if anyone else had experienced this and knows what it is. 
I've taken a few pics so you can see.





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Wow, I dunno what that is. But I can Definately see them. Has he been itching himself there at all? Is it possible he could have some allergies to something? I hope you are able to get this resolved soon.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

I googled it and it said maybe an allergy but I don't know what he's been around that's any different than normal. They just suddenly appeared yesterday afternoon.Hopefully it's something simple and my vet can sort it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Could be an allergy but also looks like a bug bite. almost like a fly bite.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Maybe he brushed up against something outside. Sorry bout this, let us know what your vet says. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

Just got back from the vets and they seem to think it's an allergic reaction maybe to something he's eaten or maybe something outside. I've being given cream to apply to the affected area (it's also on his front legs now) twice a day and it should hopefully clear up. If it's not gone after a week then will need go back. 
Here he is fresh out the bath ready for his cream  









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

So glad you know what's going on and can get him better soon!😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Hope the cream takes it little guy


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

good luck!


----------



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

Just a little update. He's still bumpy and itchy and did develop a couple more patches on his neck but they have started to scab over now so hopefully that means it's healing. Still got plenty of cream left so will keep applying till it's all gone. He's fine in himself running around and being as cute as normal and is loving getting pampered getting the cream massaged in its just hard working trying not letting him lick it off!















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Awwww poor guy! If it's an allergic reaction, you can also give him children's benadryl over the counter, I can give u the dose if you want (just need his weight). Hope he feels better soon! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Hope he is getting over his reaction...I use Benadryl for my two...Zari is really reactive to black fly bites and Benadryl really helps...


----------



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

Thank you all. I think he is pretty much over it now. When I applied the cream yesterday morning i noticed that a lot of the scabs seemed to be stuck in his fur so a gave him a bath and really shampooed and massaged the areas and gave him a soft brushing and all scabs came away so he's all smooth again with no bumps and scabs  only downside is little bits of fur have come off with the scabs so a little patchy on his head but I'm sure it won't take long grow back x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

So glad all seems well with Oscar now. I know he loved all the rubs and attention from Mom!


----------



## leticia1631 (Jun 10, 2014)

hello im new here! 
i need some support here , i have a 3 year old chihuaua and i just notice that she have the tip of the tail is little curved not too much , and i touch a little tiny ball when i want to straighten, please some support or any advice 
thanks
leticia


----------

